# Diseased Strain's Microwave Cab. Grow.



## Diseased Strain (Jan 29, 2005)

So I found me a Microwave stand with a storage space under it with a shelf.

The flower chamber is 33x23x23 and I bought me a new light set up. It's a High Yield Lighting kit with Agromax 38,000 lumen 30% red bulb and 58,000 lumen 30% blue bulb.

I'm using the 75 watt MH lamp on the middle shelf to get the plants goin in some 1 qt. pots.

The flower chamber holds 4 - 2.7 cu.ft. pots and I train them in there for 2 weeks under the 400w MH.

I'll letcha know what I do when it's time to flower. These ones are realy lookin good. I got my Nutes right and my soil right and my lights right. I'm hoping this be a good harvest.

The white box with the bag on it are my clones I keep on top of the shelf I got 9 out of 10 that rooted in some perlite and water, gona break it down to the best 6 then the best 5, flower 4 and clone the other if it's a better grower then the female I'm working with.
This is NLxBB, btw.

PS: Awsome lookin plants grim, just awsome man.
Cheers.


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi 

You have a really small place there. Do you think the hight is high enough?


----------



## Grim Reefer (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:    
PS: Awsome lookin plants grim, just awsome man. 
Cheers.


Thank you, yours young ladies are also looking nice, "very healthy".



Grim


----------



## Diseased Strain (Feb 1, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> You have a really small place there. Do you think the hight is high enough?



Yes I'm going to have problums. I'm just doing them in there for now till I get the 3x3 9 plant space going. We are building it from scratch so everything will be right in a week or two.


----------



## tyty123 (Apr 6, 2013)

I am new to growing, I wanted to build s grow box, but I am no handy man. I found a grow box I like, It uses cfl lights and led as well, they use hydro system. For the price doesnt seem to bad. I would like to know what people thought about this grow box, or if anyone bought a grow box from them. 

Here is the picture 
hXXp://www.collegegrowbox.com/proddetail.php?prod=king12_2nd


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2013)

You should probably start your own thread on this and you will probably get more responses.

However after looking at that cabinet, I would say that it leaves a lot to be desired.  And the price is quite exorbitant for what it is.  A 14W LED is virtually useless and CFLs are the most expensive and least productive of all the lights we use for growing.  Although they list a potential yield of 2 lbs, that would *never* happen--you simply are not going to get nearly that much yield with a small box (3.3 sq ft), 12 CFLs (they don't actually tell you the wattage of the CFLs), and a 14W LED.  In the energy use calculations, the show a total usage of 26W per hours, which can't possibly be correct.  The fans appear to be small axial fans, which I doubt are capable of pushing air through a carbon filter.  They do not give you the size of the air pump or the air stones.  In fact, they give you very little information about this cabinet, they have lied about potential yield, and their energy use calculations make no sense.  I would stay away from this.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Apr 7, 2013)

tyty123 said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.collegegrowbox.com/proddetail.php?prod=king12_2nd




Holy Excrement!!!  What a ripoff.

Homie


----------

